# The schumacher 72 volt multi charger



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

I just noticed a difference when I charge my batts with 10 amp vs 5 amp. I charged them on 5 amps for a day and a half and the snap wasn't as good as if I charged them at 10 amp. I know the ten is very similar to a quick charge but whats the best route and what do you guys use( 5amp or 10amp)?


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

5 amp will get you a better charge but it takes longer, 10amp is quicker


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

10 amp 5-6 hours and they should be good make sure it drops to 0 amps on the meter if not u have a bad cell. mine is 72 volts and it snaps. afer you charge them let them rest for a couple of hours. i think you are over charging them


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Aug 6 2010, 04:50 PM~18247442
> *I just noticed a difference when I charge my batts with 10 amp vs 5 amp. I charged them on 5 amps for a day and a half and the snap wasn't as good as if I charged them at 10 amp. I know the ten is very similar to a quick charge but whats the best route and what do you guys use( 5amp or 10amp)?
> *


5 amps what i use my charger is 6 years old..if u use 10 amps u have to replace fuse with a 20 amp or u will blow it..


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

I have 6 batts and just charge them up for a couple of hours. I will try to charge from 5 to 6 hours on 10 amps and see what happens. 




quote=impalac,Aug 6 2010, 11:46 PM~18249410]
10 amp 5-6 hours and they should be good make sure it drops to 0 amps on the meter if not u have a bad cell. mine is 72 volts and it snaps. afer you charge them let them rest for a couple of hours. i think you are over charging them
[/quote]


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> I have 6 batts and just charge them up for a couple of hours. I will try to charge from 5 to 6 hours on 10 amps and see what happens.
> quote=impalac,Aug 6 2010, 11:46 PM~18249410]
> 10 amp 5-6 hours and they should be good make sure it drops to 0 amps on the meter if not u have a bad cell. mine is 72 volts and it snaps. afer you charge them let them rest for a couple of hours. i think you are over charging them


[/quote]


thats not enough at 10 amps u need a minimum of 2 hours per battery..before u go to bed turn on charger than get it in the mrning..ur goin to cycle ur batteries and shorten there life....


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Shorten them how by charging them for a couple of hours at 10 amps? At the moment I just charge three batts at a time but eventually I will do each batt separately.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Aug 8 2010, 06:41 AM~18252451
> *Shorten them how by charging them for a couple of hours at 10 amps? At the moment I just charge three batts at a time but eventually I will do each batt separately.
> *


technically if you are charging 3 batts at 10 amps you are giving each batt about 3.2 amps, so if you are charging them at 5 amps you are giving each batt just over 1.2 amps, so the best way is always to slow charge them, it just takes a hell of a long time, but it will give the batt a longer life, by slow charging. with what you are doing you are noticing more response when you charge at 10 amps because you have put more charge into them, if you fully charge the batts at 5 amps you will notice a diff. you will get more play time out of a fully charged batt at 5 amps v a batt at 10 amps.


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

@ Flaked flatop yeah the play time sucks big time! Hell they don't last all night at all. Guess 5 amps it is for about 2 days!!!!! Damn


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

When A battery reaches 80-85% of full charge, you will see bubbles on the surface of the fluid. As the battery nears full charge, bubbling will become more noticeably vigorous.


----------



## yaboirimp (Sep 5, 2008)

5 amps is a slower charge. it holds longer. use for long charging periods. 10 amps is for a quick charge. like a random cruise with the friends and u plan on hopping some for the kids. but a tru charge is always a 8-10 5amp charge.


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yaboirimp_@Aug 9 2010, 12:55 AM~18261748
> *5 amps is a slower charge. it holds longer. use for long charging periods.  10 amps is for a quick charge. like a random cruise with the friends and u plan on hopping some for the kids. but a tru charge is always a 8-10 5amp charge.
> *




8 to 10 is that the amount of hours?


----------



## 84unlimited (Apr 9, 2008)

wtf i charge my batts at 35 amp for 3 hours each running six of them


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

i charge mine at 5 amps for 8 to 12 hrs,let them cool for 4hrs then 10 amps for 10 hrs.let them cool then when i hit that switch i get that snap for at least 8 to 10 hits off n on(runnin number 11 to the front n 6 700 cca used batts hittin atleast 30ins on 3 hits in park  )


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

like i said in other topic - for charging +/- 100Ah batts optimal is 10-12A. (10% of capacity)


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 8 2010, 09:16 PM~18260954
> *When A battery reaches 80-85% of full charge, you will see bubbles on the surface of the fluid. As the battery nears full charge, bubbling will become more noticeably vigorous.
> *



:wow: :wow: if i saw my batteryy making bubbles i will throw that shit away,.,.

i never had a battery gurgle bbles before,.,.i got REDS HYDRAULICS 1000 cca batterys and they dont bubble,.,.

wat u mean by that anyway dawg,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

oh and regarding charging,.,.slow charge is the best charge,.,.

2 amps per battery on mine..,.8-12 hours each,.,.

when you plug in ur charger just go on bout ur biznes and dont wait for it to be done otherwise u gonna think it takes forever,.,.

do one at night another the next day and the other da next night etc,.,.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

5-amps 1-2 days on my 8 batteries , that charger will trickle down when the batteries reach the max charge so they dont explode


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

FIRST OFF I DON'T HAVE THE 72-VOLT CHARGER AS OF YET.. BUT I HAVE A BIG BATTERY CHARGER AND I CHARGE 2 AT A TIME 40AMP SETTING FOR 2 HOURS A PAIR.. IS THAT FINE??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 7 2010, 12:45 PM~18505907
> *:wow:  :wow: if i saw my batteryy making bubbles i will throw that shit away,.,.
> 
> i never had a battery gurgle bbles before,.,.i got REDS HYDRAULICS 1000 cca batterys and they dont bubble,.,.
> ...


try charging them FULLY and theyll bubble homie,REAL TALK!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i do 5 amps for 8-9 hours on 48vts...


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Sep 7 2010, 06:17 PM~18506123
> *FIRST OFF I DON'T HAVE THE 72-VOLT CHARGER AS OF YET.. BUT I HAVE A BIG BATTERY CHARGER AND I CHARGE 2 AT A TIME 40AMP SETTING FOR 2 HOURS A PAIR.. IS THAT FINE??
> *


 :nono: You chargeing 40A or Your charger can charge 40A ?
If you charging this way ... Your batts will dye fast


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Sep 7 2010, 12:39 PM~18507140
> *:nono:  You chargeing 40A or Your charger can charge 40A ?
> If you charging this way ... Your batts will dye fast
> *


OKAY... I BEEN CHARGING THEM AT 40A.... YOU MEAN BATTERY LIFE OR MY CHARGE?


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

5 amps... around 9 hours works for me.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Sep 10 2010, 08:18 PM~18534640
> *OKAY... I BEEN CHARGING THEM AT 40A.... YOU MEAN BATTERY LIFE OR MY CHARGE?
> *


I mean battery life  
Like i said on first side. 10A


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

max 12A


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Sep 13 2010, 02:19 AM~18552997
> *I mean battery life
> Like i said on first side. 10A
> *


OKAY I GOT YOU! THANKS FOR THE INFO... :biggrin: I WONDERED WHY I WENT THRU SO MANY... I FIGURED THEY WERE A CHEAP BRAND.... GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO..


----------



## juan85buick (Mar 12, 2012)

i got this same charger, n i charge all 6 batt at 5amp for about 16hrs..i get a good charge on all 6batts i've had no prob with the batterys or the charger.....


----------



## bluburban (Mar 15, 2008)

How does the gauge on the 72's work how do you know when it's fully charged


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Just bought the schumacher 72. Cant wait to see how this works for my set up...

Good info homies...


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Where can I buy one of these I live in LA


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Schumacher now has one that does up to 120v. Northern tool has it for $220


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> Where can I buy one of these I live in LA


Got mine from Auto Zone. Special Order.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Schumacher-5-10A-Multiple-Battery-Charger/16550321

cheapest i found it


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Holy shit I didn't know u cud get them there thanks homie


----------



## bluburban (Mar 15, 2008)

I got an old 72 and It works fine it was about 8 yrs old I added more batts so I sold my old one and bought 2 new ones and the new ones make a buzzing sound when there on 1 is louder then the other 1 and my old one you couldn't tell it was on because it was quiet are they susposed buzz


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

That's cool man imma pick me up one of these . 
I've been using the sears one and I have to change the battery's everytime there done charging. I'm pretty over it so I been looking for a multiple battery charger.


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

I bought mine a few years ago from autozoze and had to return and exchange it 4 times before I got one that worked. Just a few months ago my compadre ordered his from autozone and the same shit happened he had to return that shit 3 times before he got one that worked good. The ones we returned were loud as hell and would vibe like a washing machine Don't know if it's just autozone or the actual Schumacher company. But once you get one that works they good chargers. 

BTW. 5amps for 12 hrs for my 72 volts work great for me


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Damn...


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn that sucks I guess they don't make em like they used to. 
My homies got a old one and it works perfect . I just use that one so I didnt end up buying one.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

You can get em on Amazon too for the same price. .Walmarts better though I think they ship to your house for like 97 cents. .


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

eric64impala said:


> I bought mine a few years ago from *autozoze and had to return and exchange it 4 times before I got one that worked. Just a few months ago my compadre ordered his from autozone and the same shit happened he had to return that shit 3 times before he got one that worked good.* The ones we returned were loud as hell and would vibe like a washing machine Don't know if it's just autozone or the actual Schumacher company. But once you get one that works they good chargers.
> 
> BTW. 5amps for 12 hrs for my 72 volts work great for me


Same thing happened to me when I bought mine few years back,, I had to drive to four vatozones to get 6 batts that actually had a charge. I finally wised up after the 3rd store and had them fools load test them before I drove to the fourth store. Each store had 3 or more batts and every one of them were fucking dead! Fools wanted to tell me they always have to be charged before you buy the deep cycles,, BS! Fuck vatozone batts period unless you get them for nada :thumbsdown:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

eric64impala said:


> I bought mine a few years ago from autozoze and had to return and exchange it 4 times before I got one that worked. Just a few months ago my compadre ordered his from autozone and the same shit happened he had to return that shit 3 times before he got one that worked good. The ones we returned were loud as hell and would vibe like a washing machine Don't know if it's just autozone or the actual Schumacher company. But once you get one that works they good chargers.
> 
> BTW. 5amps for 12 hrs for my 72 volts work great for me


u have to change the fuse in the back to a 20 amp...the fuses they use suck.or theres a wiring issue in your set up or how u use the charger.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> u have to change the fuse in the back to a 20 amp...the fuses they use suck.or theres a wiring issue in your set up or how u use the charger.


:werd:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> u have to change the fuse in the back to a 20 amp...the fuses they use suck.or theres a wiring issue in your set up or how u use the charger.


Agreed the fuse that comes in with the charger does suck but replacing the fuse won't stop the charger from vibrating like crazy and being laud as hell. Nothing wrong with the wiring in the car it's Ben working just fine for the last 10years I even had the same noids since I installed the set up. My batts are just as old and still hold a good charge just not the same power as before. Like I said in the last post once I got one that was working everything has Ben fine and I would still recommend it they are good chargers.


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

bluburban said:


> How does the gauge on the 72's work how do you know when it's fully charged


:dunno:IS DA GAUGE ACCURATE...MINES NEW BUT IT DONT PASS DA 2 AFTER 6 HOURS OF CHARGING


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

That's amps, it will drop lower and lower as the batterys charge eventually dropping nearly to the bottom.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Buy a multimeter at harbor freight etc they're only a few bucks, set it to dc voltage and check each battery, after a full charge they should be up around 13 volts after being off the charger for 20 minutes or so. Voltage down around 12v your shit is dead as hell don't let it get down to 12v and your batteries will last a long time. If all ur batts are at 13v and one is at 12.2 after charging that battery is bad creating resistance and doesn't allow your other batteries voltage to flow through the circuit.


----------



## hoppn cubanito (Mar 13, 2010)

I left mine charging for 8 hrs but didnt see no change at all in the gauge. im curious if it even works. it stays on the 100% side without moving.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

hoppn cubanito said:


> I left mine charging for 8 hrs but didnt see no change at all in the gauge. im curious if it even works. it stays on the 100% side without moving.


*
CHECK YOUR FUSE... THEY ARE NOTORIOUS FOR BLOWING FUSES.... I REWIRED MINE TO USE A REGULAR AUDIO/CAR FUSE.. INSTEAD OF GLASS FUSES*


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *
> CHECK YOUR FUSE... THEY ARE NOTORIOUS FOR BLOWING FUSES.... I REWIRED MINE TO USE A REGULAR AUDIO/CAR FUSE.. INSTEAD OF GLASS FUSES*


good idea


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> good idea


:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppn cubanito (Mar 13, 2010)

What did u use to rewire it. any advice would be great. it seems my glass fuse sits a little loose. so i messed with it till it sat right and it started finally charging my batteries. For being such a "good quality" charger there fuse holder sucks balls!!


----------

